# Snake is waiting



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

Is it normal for my snake to wait for me to pick him up?


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Define waiting for you to pick him up? Snakes have no emotional connection to humans I very much doubt he was waiting for you to pick him up.


----------



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

It seems like it because whenever I come home he is just watching me through the cage.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

He isn't waiting for you he is just being observant of his surroundings all of my snakes do the same thing even my leopard gecko does it,

It's just a natural instinct so they don't get ambushed by a predator.


----------



## Buttersballpython (8 mo ago)

Ohh ok


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Buttersballpython said:


> It seems like it because whenever I come home he is just watching me through the cage.


Chances are he's just reacting to movement. Its us humans that come up with the associations - The subject of intelligence and the possibility of emotions has been discussed before - use the search function to see peoples opinions and links to scientific papers following studies of various soecies


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Incidentally, I would cut down the handling, he's not wanting to be handled, they are not like dogs that get excited when their owners get home to take them for a walk. They tend not to get anything out from it, and can be stressed from the constant movement.


----------

